# Men are more likely to cheat! It's true, I looked it up!



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

"research showed that men with lower IQs are less likely to remain monogamous than those with higher IQs."
http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/smart-men-dumb-cheat-lovers-study-article-1.172752
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

The last statistics I read showed the gap was closed to within margins of error. 

In the day and age of facebook and texting, cheating is prolific in general. Or perhaps, it's no more common, only more discovered. instant messaging and cell phones have made people lazy, and lazy people leave tracks.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

So, are you saying dumb men get tricked more often than smart men?


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> So, are you saying dumb men get tricked more often than smart men?


Tricked?
I agree with it with the conclusion of the study.
My opinion is intelligent people are more likely to put effort into long term happiness then to give into short term pleasures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you think there are similar results with women?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Cloaked said:


> "research showed that men with lower IQs are less likely to remain monogamous than those with higher IQs."
> Smart men less likely than dumb ones to cheat on lovers: study - NY Daily News
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, but regardless of IQ men hate it when women cheat a lot more.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Forest said:


> Yeah, but regardless of IQ men hate it when women cheat*,* a lot more.


I don't think this is true, either. It's just a slightly different kind of or actually reason. Hell, I don't know. I can't think like a woman. I've tried. Ain't gonna happen. They is too complicated for ma li'l pea brain. That last sentence has a whole lot of truth and actually NO sarcasm other than for admitting MY lack of intelligence with women.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

I think intelligence and a strong moral character are what makes the difference between cheaters and non-cheaters the ones who lack both maybe more inclined to feel they can get away with it or deserve to for any arbitrary reason.


We should understand the primary reason why many don't cheat is due to one key aspect empathy with out the ability to understand and share the feelings of another one can not grasp the pain there action will inflict or the consequences that will follow suit.


As for the belief that men cheat more than women this is nonsense I believe the numbers maybe the around the same What's different is that getting caught has become much more easier in are big brother,smartphone, cctv society and getting caught has now become almost inevitable.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

IQ and gender are not significant factors in infidelity.

Smart or dumb, there are cheaters of both sexes in roughly the same percentages.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

"I can resist anything...

...except temptation"


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Fully half of all cheaters are below average...


----------



## MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut (Mar 13, 2014)

Cloaked said:


> Tricked?
> I agree with it with the conclusion of the study.
> My opinion is intelligent people are more likely to put effort into long term happiness then to give into short term pleasures.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or maybe they are too intelligent to get caught.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Cloaked said:


> "research showed that men with lower IQs are less likely to remain monogamous than those with higher IQs."
> Smart men less likely than dumb ones to cheat on lovers: study - NY Daily News
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bull crap...I don't even have an IQ and I never phucked around on my old lady!

I think guys are more will to admit it, were as chicks won't even tell there best friend that their tramps much less admit it to some poll or research crap.

But hey that's just my $0.02


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

michzz said:


> IQ and gender are not significant factors in infidelity.
> 
> Smart or dumb, there are cheaters of both sexes in roughly the same percentages.


Says the poster who has been here since '08


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> So, are you saying dumb men get tricked more often than smart men?


No. Women like dumb guys I guess.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Forest said:


> Yeah, but regardless of IQ men hate it when women cheat a lot more.


Really:scratchhead:

I have to hear this logic


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Did we really need a study to prove dumb people make dumb decisions?


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Do you think there are similar results with women?


The study found no connection in women like they could in men. That could be because IQ test are more masculine in its method. I imagine an emotion IQ test would find a connection. This is all conjecture though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut said:


> Or maybe they are too intelligent to get caught.


The article did mention this citing everyone's favorite dead Kennedy as an example.
It could be the case. That would imply a lot of intelligent people married dumb folks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

the guy said:


> Bull crap...I don't even have an IQ and I never phucked around on my old lady!
> 
> I think guys are more will to admit it, were as chicks won't even tell there best friend that their tramps much less admit it to some poll or research crap.
> 
> But hey that's just my $0.02


You are right about women covering it up. There have been anonymous studies that have brought that to light.
I wonder if the percentages for woman infidelity would be higher if they would be less inclined to take it to their grave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

the guy said:


> Really:scratchhead:
> 
> I have to hear this logic


Eh, I knew it would come out wrong. I meant it as if you asked a group of men whether it is worse if a man cheats, or if a woman cheats. Men will also say women cheating is worse, true or not.

Don't know if the reverse is true, but likely.


----------

